# Thinking of selling/loading bulk salt in N. Dayton



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

I have yet to decide if I am going to actually do this but im wondering if there are enough smaller contractors who dont have a facility or loader that would be interested in buying bulk salt by the yard/ton as needed during an event. Between my salt trucks, one of us will be loading at most any time. My facility is only a few minutes off i75. Of those who are in this situation, what would you be willing to pay for this per ton/yard? TIA


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Maclawnco;1326745 said:


> I have yet to decide if I am going to actually do this but im wondering if there are enough smaller contractors who dont have a facility or loader that would be interested in buying bulk salt by the yard/ton as needed during an event. Between my salt trucks, one of us will be loading at most any time. My facility is only a few minutes off i75. Of those who are in this situation, what would you be willing to pay for this per ton/yard? TIA


What happend to DaytonBioLawns.....He had Big Plans to Corner the Market in Dayton.......Guess thing did not work out......


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

young kid with big plans. Young, dumb, and full of cum. 

were only a few minutes north of i70 if anyone is serious, pm me.


----------



## iceman1 (Aug 10, 2011)

If you do this I have a bucket scale system for my bobcat loader that I am wanting to sell. If you do not sell it by the weight everyone things they are getting cheated and you think you are cheating yourself. Just buy some kind of scale and it will help. Pricing you will see a bunch if you are at $89 a ton. If you get over $100 you are done. The bottom line is look at the numbers. What do you expect to sell?? maybe 1000 ton would be a good year. you are grossing maybe $20 per ton. That is only $20,000 for the whole season. With that 16' u have you can do that in 1 storm


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Thanks Chad. I will talk with you about that scale when I see you sat. I was actually thinking $115 or so a ton. Still cheaper than bags. I dont want to price it so low everyone starts making mad money salting and the rates on that go down.


----------

